
I created a startup to fund OSS like my nearly abandoned 2.6k star repo - sdrzn
https://medium.com/@sdrzn/using-gitroyalty-to-fund-my-nearly-abandoned-2-6k-star-open-source-project-364cf68f05da/#oss
======
sharemywin
I really could see this taking off. Unfortunately, I could see a lot of
copycats.

------
detaro
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21448719](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21448719)

------
barbecuecode
This is huge for open source, it needs good payment models like this without
messy licensing structures. NPM's latest funding update is a joke.

